# x86 oder x64 - Was nutzt ihr?



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

Beides


----------



## CrSt3r (24. September 2007)

x86 ... x64 lohnt bei mir nicht ... demnächst 3GB Ram ... sollte XP x32 auch so schaffen.


----------



## jign (24. September 2007)

x86 sind 32bit


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

Man kann ja jetzt beide anklicken, also tut das auch 

Man lernt immer hinzu... Ich halt bei Umfragen


----------



## Lord Necci (24. September 2007)

Also ich nutze bis jetzt immer "nur" die x86er Version. Ausser bei der grösseren Speicheradressierung hat es noch keine Vorteile ein x64 OS zu benutzen.


----------



## pajaa (24. September 2007)

Win XP x64 im Hauptsystem, Win XP x86 im Notebook.

Mein x64-System startet schneller, lädt Programme schneller und ist etwas virenresistenter (verglichen mit x86, gleiche Komponenten)


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2007)

Noch bis die letzten Komponenten da sind XP x86 und ab dann (da 4GB Speicher) Vista x64


----------



## willspeed (24. September 2007)

Vista Ultimate x64-1 PC | Linux x64-1 PC | XP Pro x64-2 PCs


----------



## JimBeam (24. September 2007)

Windows XP x86


----------



## CrSt3r (24. September 2007)

@jign : ist mir bewußt, dass x86 = x32


----------



## HeNrY (24. September 2007)

Vielleicht hier die Windows Versionen noch dazu


----------



## Marbus16 (24. September 2007)

Nönö, hier gings mir direkt um das Verhältnis x86 zu x64 User


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> @jign : ist mir bewußt, dass x86 = x32


Auch falsch ^^
x86 = 32bit (In diesem zusammenhang)  .. 

Allgmein bleibt zu sagen das es x64 nich gibt .. sondern x86-64


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

Oho, da kennt einer die Itaniums (reine 64bit CPUs) nicht


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Oho, da kennt einer die Itaniums (reine 64bit CPUs) nicht


Klar kenn ich die !
Das ist aber eine ganz andere Architektur ...

Ausserdem ist die Auslieferung beendet .. einfach schrott die teile ..


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

6 Setzen. 

Nen reiner 64bit Prozessor ist kein Schrott und die Auslieferung ist auch nicht beendet. Warum sonst sollte Intel CSI zuerst bei den Itaniums anbieten?

Aber klar, von Many-CPU-Servern hast du kleiner Pupser sicherlich noch nichts gehört


----------



## water_spirit (25. September 2007)

jign schrieb:


> x86 sind 32bit



Also ist x86 = 32Bit und x64 = 64Bit. Hab gedacht immer andersrum 

Hab ein x86


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> 6 Setzen.
> 
> Nen reiner 64bit Prozessor ist kein Schrott und die Auslieferung ist auch nicht beendet. Warum sonst sollte Intel CSI zuerst bei den Itaniums anbieten?
> 
> Aber klar, von Many-CPU-Servern hast du kleiner Pupser sicherlich noch nichts gehört


Das was es noch gibt is Itanium 2  
Itanium (1) gibs nämlich nich mehr .. :p
und was many-cpu-server sind musst du mir auch nich erzählen ..


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

Ich nahm Itanium als Bezeichnung der Prozessorserie, nicht als Bezeichnung der Generation :p

Und denn erzähl mal, aus wie vielen CPUs bestehen Many-CPU-Server so?


----------



## der8auer (25. September 2007)

im moment noch 64bit.. in 2 stunden wieder beides


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (25. September 2007)

ich benutze auch beide. XP als 32bit und Vista als 64bit System


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ich nahm Itanium als Bezeichnung der Prozessorserie, nicht als Bezeichnung der Generation :p
> 
> Und denn erzähl mal, aus wie vielen CPUs bestehen Many-CPU-Server so?


Manchmal aus vielen , (manchmal baut IBM auch super-computer ..). Manchmal sinds auch nur 8 pro  sockelmodul. 

Manchmal ist aber auch Sonntag. Natürlich nur wenn nicht gerade Montag ist ...


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

*hüstel* Ich rede von einem einzigen Server. 64-128 Intel Itanium CPUs. Oder warens jetzt doch mehr? Weniger gehen natürlich auch, aber das sind mal "vernünftige" Server - der Rest kann ja gut und gern als Desktop durchgehen *gg*


----------



## |L1n3 (25. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> *hüstel* Ich rede von einem einzigen Server. 64-128 Intel Itanium CPUs. Oder warens jetzt doch mehr? Weniger gehen natürlich auch, aber das sind mal "vernünftige" Server - der Rest kann ja gut und gern als Desktop durchgehen *gg*


erkältet ?
Die 64-128 CPUs kleben aber nich auf einem PCB sondern werden auf solche Modul Karten gesteckt. Davon gibt es dann halt mehrere auf einem Board, genauso beim RAM, mit eigenem Speichercontroller ! :p

so und nu geh ich pennen ^^


----------



## Marbus16 (25. September 2007)

Auf nem PCB klebt aber rein gar nichts 

Allerdings gehören diese 64 bis 128 CPUs einen einzigem Server an, mit einem einzigen OS. Nix Cluster oder so, alle CPUs sind direkt dran.

Ich karr meine Wampe jetzt auch ins Bett :p


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

CrSt3r schrieb:


> x86 ... x64 lohnt bei mir nicht ... demnächst 3GB Ram ... sollte XP x32 auch so schaffen.


Und wieviel hat deine Grafikkarte? 
Die braucht auch _Adressraum_.

Ganz ab davon das es erstaunlich viele Spiele gibt, die mehr Speicher (3GiB) nutzen können...

In dem Adressraum muss übrigens neben dem PC Hauptspeicher auch der Speicher der Grafikkarte eingeblendet werden, alle anderen Komponenten natürlich auch.
Daneben müssen auch DLL in den Adressraum rein, das ganze muss auch noch statisch an eine Adresse eingeblendet werden (sprich es geht nicht, das man Windows das Einblenden der DLLs erlaubt, damit man am Ende möglichst große Stücke noch über hat), was dazu führt, das man einen relativ stark fragmentierten Adressraum hat.

Das kannst sogar testen, in dem du mal HL2 wieder ausgräbst und in der INI rumspielst, da gibts AFAIR 'ne Option wo man den Speicher am Stück einstellen kann, schon bei 512MiB schmiert dir das Spiel öfter mal ab.


Wie dem auch sei, ich benutze beides weil ich auch öfter noch x86 Rechner nutze...


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

|L1n3 schrieb:


> Allgmein bleibt zu sagen das es x64 nich gibt .. sondern x86-64


Eigentlich müsste man das AMD64 nennen, so stehts übrigens auch in den INFs der Treiber, Intel 64 wäre ja eigentlich dieses EPIC Zeugs vom Itanic (was wir glücklicherweise, AMD sei dank, nicht bekommen haben)...

Bezeichnungen für den Long Mode gibts recht viele, M$ nennts halt x64, könnens ja schlecht als Windows AMD64 bezeichnen  



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Oho, da kennt einer die Itaniums (reine 64bit CPUs) nicht


Auch ein K8 ist eine reine 64bit CPU...


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nen reiner 64bit Prozessor ist kein Schrott


1. sind die x86-64 CPUs auch reine 64bit CPUs, das es einen 32bit Mode gibt, tut da nichts zur Sache.
2. Sinds das wohl, denn ein Prozessor ist ohne passende Programme 'nen feuchten wert und da es für IA64 nicht allzu viele Programme gibt und die x86 Emulation nicht so wirklich doll ist, verglichen mit einem echten x86 Prozessor und auch noch äußerst rückständig (wo ist man gerad mitm SSE Befehlen oder hat man die überhaupt schon implementiert?!)

PS: die Intel i860 und i960 CPUs waren auch 64bitter, eingesetzt wurden sie auch verdammt oft


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich nutze noch 32 Bit, macht weniger Probleme.


----------



## HtPC (1. Oktober 2007)

Soweit mir bekannt, bezieht sich das x86 auf die Architektur des ursprünglichen  Intel 8086/8088 Prozessors aus 197X ? Der war der erste 16Bit Prozessor.
Bis dahin gab es nur 8Bit Rechenwerke 8085.
Der 8086 würde von IBM zunächst nicht verwendet.
Der IBM Compatible PC besaß nur den abgespeckten 8088 (8bit Bus)Prozessor.
Viele IBM Nachbauten verwendeten aber den 8086(16Bit Bus) Prozessor. IBM setzte aber den Standard.
Schon damals schaute man nur auf die höhere Zahl.
Von der Bezeichnung 8086/8088 blieb nur der Anfang übrig, eben x86.
Mit dem 80386 wurde es 1985 32bitig als IA32. Mit der Befehlserweiterung zum 8086 und 80286.
Erst 2003 führte AMD die x64 bittige Befehehlsstruktur ein. Die, im Gegensatz zu Intels IA64, auch rückwärts kompatibel ist. 
Sonst würde 32bittige Software ja nicht mal mehr auf besseren Semprons laufen.
Intel IA64 benötigt einen Emulator, was die Sache sehr umständlich macht. Weshalb sie die AMD Lösung unter der Bezeichnung EM64T übernommen haben und Lizenzausgleich auch ab da Pentiums mit x64 Befehlssätzen herstellen durften.
Was wohl auch ein wenig auf Druck von MS geschah, da das XPx64 sich besser im 80% beherrschten "Intelmarkt" verkaufen läßt, als nur auf AMD Maschinen.

MfG


----------



## y33H@ (1. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir rennt neben einem XP Pro noch die Ultimate x64, dann kann ich auch 4Gb nutzen.
Ich hab zwar nix, was davon profitiert, aber ohne Vista wirds früher oder später eh nimmer gehen.

cYa


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2007)

y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei mir rennt neben einem XP Pro noch die Ultimate x64, dann kann ich auch 4Gb nutzen.
> Ich hab zwar nix, was davon profitiert, aber ohne Vista wirds früher oder später eh nimmer gehen.
> 
> cYa



Bis Virst Pflicht wird kann es ohne weiteres noch 2 Jahre dauern. Das einzige sind Spiele, da ist Vista jetzt schon Pflicht


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (9. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wieviel hat deine Grafikkarte?
> Die braucht auch _Adressraum_.
> [...]In dem Adressraum muss übrigens neben dem PC Hauptspeicher auch der Speicher der Grafikkarte eingeblendet werden, alle anderen Komponenten natürlich auch.
> 
> ...


 
Schau an, da hat sich doch tatsächlich jemand richtiggehend mit der Materie beschäftigt. Das Problem kenn ich von Matlab auch, denn das _verlangt_ tlw. nach unfragmentierten Speicherbereichen für große Matrizen. Eine 64-Bit Maschine mit viel RAM ist da eine wahre Erlösung. 

Privat hab ich aber nur 32-Bit im Einsatz, WinXP Pro SP2 @ Core 2 Duo ist die Spitzenkonfiguration, da die einzige Applikation, die von mehr RAM pro Einzelprozess bei mir profitieren würde - Supreme Commander - sowieso noch nicht in einer x86-64 Version vorliegt, leider.

Auf der Arbeit an der Uni setze ich aber grade eine Computation Maschine auf, zwei Quad-Core Xeons mit 2.66GHz (also acht Kerne), 16GB FB-DIMM und eine 8800GTS (Pixelshader werden für massive parallel computing im Bereich der Bild-/Videoanalyse "mißbraucht"). Laufen tut drauf ein x86-64 Build von CentOS Linux.

Die Kiste ist unglaublich potent, rofl...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. Oktober 2007)

Warum nicht gleich ein Harpertown mit 32GB und nem G80 Quadro SLI? :eek:


----------



## AlexanderPCT (9. Oktober 2007)

solange die 64biter keine 64bit haben (ist so ) kommt mit auch nur ein 32bit OS drauf


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (9. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ein Harpertown mit 32GB und nem G80 Quadro SLI? :eek:


 
Auch unser Institutsbudget kennt seine Grenzen. 

Und ich weiß ned mal, ob man mehrere GPU Kerne mit dem Code, der da eingesetzt wird nutzen kann, unter Linux noch dazu. Wenn dann nur als Single Adapter, ohne SLI..

@AlexanderPCT: Was meinst damit? Ein 64-Bitter ist bei mir ein 64-Bitter, wenn er einen entsprechenden 64-Bit Adressraum hat, und das ist gegeben. Wenn ich da Matlab starte auf der Box, und ein paar Riesenmatrizen vollklopfe, lassen sich da schnell mal 14-15GB Verbrauch erreichen in ein paar Sekunden (pro Prozess, klar). Also, definitiv ein 64-Bitter.


----------



## Ionenweaper (9. Oktober 2007)

AlexanderPCT schrieb:


> solange die 64biter keine 64bit haben



Auf was willst du hinauf? Die Größe der virtuellen Adresse bzw. die der Adresspins?
Was willst du denn mit dem ganzen Speicher dann anstellen?


Oder war das eine Anspielung darauf, dass x64 / AMD64 nur eine Erweiterung der x86-Architektur ist, wie es ja auch der Name x86-64 sagt? Dann lass dir gesagt sein: Das ändert nichts daran, dass es sich hier um einen 64-Bit-Prozessor handelt ... eine neue Architektur kann ja durchaus als Erweiterung implementiert werden.


----------



## AlexanderPCT (10. Oktober 2007)

wenns nur die adressregister wären 

mach dir den spass und rülle mal einfach per asssembler die register der nageblichen 64biter --> und zähl mal mit wanns zum blackout kommt


----------



## HtPC (14. Oktober 2007)

Den Unterschied zwischen AMD64 und INTeL64 Bit 
ist sehr schön hier erklärt.
Theorie 4.2 und Praxis 4.4 sind dabei nicht außer Acht zu lassen.
Manchmal ist weniger mehr

*EDIT:  Der Link enthält in der Adressbezeichnung ein Doppel "S-S" das beim setzen des Links in ** umgewandelt wird. Daher geht es nur über die Quelle und den dortigen Link.

*
http://www13.informatik.tu-muenchen.de/lehre/seminare/**05/hauptsem/Ausarbeitung01.pdf

*
@ Redaktion: Meint ihr nicht, das es etwas des Guten zu viel ist
* 
Für eilige die 4. Zusammenfassung ab Seite 14 des PDF.

MfG

Quelle:

http://www.lookbeyond.de/showpost.php?p=1021042&postcount=21


----------



## MESeidel (17. Oktober 2007)

Beides (leider)

Desktop gerade von win2000 auf Vista x64 umgestellt.
Wenn man die 3-5 Performance-Bremsen in Vista erst einmal ausgeschaltet hat, läuft es sehr gut.
Leider gibt es für meinen Drucker und Scanner keine x64 Treiber.
Beim Drucker hab ich noch Hoffnung (großer Hersteller) aber beim Scanner ist wohl leider ebay angesagt...

Und 32bit auf'n Notebook.
Weil "dank" Pentium M die x64 DVD meint, da kann sie auch nichts mehr machen ;o)
Naja mit 2GB Ram kann man im Arbeits-Notebook auch leben.
Besonders weil eher die Festplatte (trotz 7200 u/min) nicht aus dem * kommt....


----------



## Isengard412 (23. Oktober 2007)

Im mom noch XP x86 aber ichd enke bei vista gehe ich dann auf 64bit......also ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. was hat 64bit eigentlich für vorteile?

das steht zwar bestimmt irgendwowo drin, aber ich bin jetzt zu faul alles durchzulesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Oktober 2007)

Neuere SPiele laufen besser auf 64bit, bestes Beispiel ist hier Gothic 3, das ja gern beim Speichern abschmiert, aber eben nur auf 32bit Rechnern 

Und da Vista eh ganz anders ist, machts nicht soo viel Sinn, auf x86 zu setzen, besonders wenn man mehr als 2GiB RAM nutzen möchte, das geht nämlicz auch nur mit 64bit.


----------



## EGThunder (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich benutze beide:

1x WinXP Pro und 1x WinVista 64-bit


----------



## MESeidel (24. Oktober 2007)

@Isengard412

Vorteile sind mir noch nicht viele aufgefallen.
Abgesehen von der 4GB Arbeitsspeicher Unterstützung.

Vor dem Wechsel zum x64 Betriebssystem sollte man auf jedem Fall prüfen, ob es Treiber für dei Hardware, die man verwendet, gibt.
Vista bringt zwar viele Treiber mit, aber besonders bei Druckern und Scannern kann man schnell in die Sackgasse laufen!

Beim x86 Vista (32 bit) kann man hingegen fast immer noch die Treiber von Windows XP verwenden.


----------



## danone (24. Oktober 2007)

xp x86 & vista x86

bei 64 gibt es immer wieder treiberprobleme...


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2007)

...und eigentlich keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber einem 32bit WIndows XP...

Wenn man schon 'nen XP hat, wozu Vista x86 kaufen, das ist irgendwie etwas sinnfrei....


----------



## EGThunder (24. Oktober 2007)

Würde in meinen Augen nur Sinn machen, wenn er DX10 nutzen will, was ja mit seiner aktuellen Karte nicht möglich ist.

EG


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich nutzt nun seit paar Wochen Vista Ultimate x64. Bin bis jetzt eigendlich sehr zufrieden. Läuft stabil und alle Spiele laufen auch gut. Manchmal isses sogar schneller


----------



## SoniX (27. Oktober 2007)

Habe XP x86 und Vista x64 auf meinen PC.Nutze mittlerweile hauptsächlich fast nur Vista x64.Nach meiner Meinung  war es ein  Fehler  von MS , eine Vista 32Bit  Version raus zu bringen.Weil man damit die Entwicklung von 64 Bit Software und Treiber nur unnötig ausbremst.


----------



## Steal-Angel (28. Oktober 2007)

Vista Business x64 - 1Rechner | Vista Business x86 - 1Rechner | XP Pro x86 - 1 Rechner


----------



## ulukay (28. Oktober 2007)

ein 64bit vista am gamepc
ein 32bit gentoo am server
ein 64bit ubuntu am firmenpc
ein 32bit ubuntu am laptop


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2007)

Nutz zur Zeit eigentlich beides. Auf dem Hauptrechner XP auf meinem Experimentalrechner Vista64.


----------



## Potman (13. November 2007)

Beides auf einem rechner ... bis jetzt.
Vista x64; XP x86


----------



## Masher (13. November 2007)

nur vista 64x


----------



## darkniz (13. November 2007)

Ich werde demnächst von XP 32bit auf Vista 64bit umsteigen.


----------



## ED101 (14. November 2007)

Ich nutzt nun auch nur noch Vista x64


----------



## X_SXPS07 (15. November 2007)

Noch WinXP X32 ---- Aber mein nächstes Win wird dann Vista X64


----------



## SilentKilla (29. November 2007)

Abend,

Vista Business x64

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2007)

XP 32

aber Vista Business x64 liegt schon ne weile bereit. 

nächstes Jahr nach dem erstes Service Pack kommt es drauf. Auch eine D10 Karte muss vorher noch rein.


----------



## blueman (30. November 2007)

xp 32bit und bald auf ner 2.ten festplatte vista 32bit


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

Warum nutzt du nicht die 64bit Vista Version? :|
Datenträger sollt nicht das Problem sein, das kannst dir hochoffiziell von M$ besorgen, für recht wenig Geld...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. November 2007)

Ich nutze auch "nur" vista 32bit, weil die 64bit version für mich den vorteil von mehr Arbeitsspeicher hat, und da ich nur 2GB drinne hab....


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. November 2007)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch "nur" vista 32bit, weil die 64bit version für mich den vorteil von mehr Arbeitsspeicher hat, und da ich nur 2GB drinne hab....



Das stimmt nicht soo ganz, die 64bit Version hat primär mehr Adressraum, richtig, der Adressraum ist aber eben NICHT mit dem SPeicher gleichzusetzen, denn man braucht IMMER mehr Adressraum denn speicher.

SPrich schon mit der 32bit Version kannst deinen Speicher nicht wirklich ausnutzen, da nicht genug Adressraum vorhanden und der Adressraum fragmentiert...


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Dezember 2007)

Benutze imo Vista home premium x86
Davor win XP prof 32 bit


----------



## d00mfreak (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich nutze Vista x64 und Ubuntu x86


----------



## mFuSE (3. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> SPrich schon mit der 32bit Version kannst deinen Speicher nicht wirklich ausnutzen, da nicht genug Adressraum vorhanden und der Adressraum fragmentiert...




Hast du eigentlich irgendwo Infos dazu?
Diese Aussage fliegt mir schon parmal um die Ohren und würde gerne wissen wieso


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2007)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich irgendwo Infos dazu?
> Diese Aussage fliegt mir schon parmal um die Ohren und würde gerne wissen wieso



Ja, hab ich, schau mal hier, ist aber etwas umfangreicher, der Thread, beachte besonders das Posting vom Gloomy.


----------



## mFuSE (6. Dezember 2007)

sehr intressant, so langsam wirds klar woran das liegt.

Gleichzeitig kann man aber sagen das man diesen Effekt bei <2GB Ram vernachlässigen kann, da wegen System und anderem Kram sowieso schon recht viel belegt ist alsdass man derart große Blöcke irgendwie belegen könnte.


----------



## tbird (7. Dezember 2007)

NOCH aus mangel eines 64bit-rechners (der wird aber bald kommen)

[x]x86


----------



## kmf (8. Dezember 2007)

Vista32 hab ich letztens nach ausgiebiger Testphase vom Notebook verbannt. Ich bin ja recht leidensfähig, aber ... war jetzt höchste Zeit.


----------



## niLe (8. Dezember 2007)

Windows XP x64 sowie Suse 10.3 x64


----------



## AceCooper (22. Dezember 2007)

WinXP x64 User, seit nem 1/2 Jahr und vollkommend zufrieden. Ich weiß gar net was die Leute mit ihren Treibern haben, der Support ist doch gut. Achja meine 4 GiByte kann ich auch voll nutzen


----------



## mFuSE (24. Dezember 2007)

AceCooper schrieb:


> WinXP x64 User, seit nem 1/2 Jahr und vollkommend zufrieden. Ich weiß gar net was die Leute mit ihren Treibern haben, der Support ist doch gut. Achja meine 4 GiByte kann ich auch voll nutzen




Ja, es gibt schon ein par Uralt oder Billig (Aldi) Teile für die es keine Treiber gibt ... dazu gehörte auch meine Analoge Hardware beschleunigte TV Karte ...
Da liegts zum Teil tatsächlich an Vistas Treibermodell daß es keine Treiber dafür geben kann, betrifft auch einige DVB-S Karten.

Aber gut .. wollte sowieso auf Digital umsteigen, da kam mit Vista64 auch gleich der Umstieg auf DVB-C


----------



## deepsiver (25. Dezember 2007)

[X] x64

mit Vista Ultimate.


----------



## ÜberHitzer_Extrem (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich nutze noch XP 32bit, weiß aber nicht wie lange, weil ich Crysis gerne mal im DX10 Modus anspielen würde..


----------



## Hardware-Guru (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich nutze durchweg noch 32-Bit-Systeme. Auf dem Lappi is WinXP 32, auf dem Zockerrechner Vista 32. Der Rest fährt noch alles mit XP.

Der Zockerrechner hat zwar vier Gig RAM, aber ich verzichte lieber auf das halbe Gig unter 32 Bit, als dass ich mir den 64-Bit-Krampf antue.


----------



## mFuSE (26. Dezember 2007)

Hardware-Guru schrieb:


> ...als dass ich mir den 64-Bit-Krampf antue.





Ist klar


----------



## EvilKnivel (29. Januar 2008)

Ich hab derzeit Vista x86. Auf meinem neuen kommt Vista x64.


----------



## PCTom (29. Januar 2008)

Vista x64 und das gute alte XP x86 bleibt auch auf einer Platte


----------



## Earisu (30. Januar 2008)

Bin inzwischen rein auf Windows Vista Home Premium 64bit umgestiegen


----------



## das_ICH (4. Februar 2008)

x64...warum unnötig in Nostalgie der guten alten Zeiten schwelgen ?


----------



## Bjoern (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte bis Ende 2007 ein Vista x86 installiert. Das lief leider nicht mehr wirklich rund, sodass ich bei der Neuinstallation direkt auf Vista Ultimate x64 umgestiegen bin. Das lief bis zuletzt optimal. Jetzt bin ich auf's MacBook umgestiegen und Mac OS X Leopard ist auch ein x64-System, das die 4 GByte Arbeitsspeicher voll ausnutzt.

Greetz


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Juni 2008)

[x] x64

Interesant, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der x64 Anteil so groß ausfällt.


----------



## Chris (25. Juni 2008)

benutze x64 ultimate auf einen rechner und x86 xp pro auf dem anderen


----------



## el barto (25. Juni 2008)

Benutzte Vista x64 und XP MCE x86
XP braucht sowieso nicht die vollen 4GB Ram Vista hingegen schon


----------



## moonrail (25. Juni 2008)

Habe 64bit Vista; warum sollte man bei einem Neukauf auch noch bei x86 bleiben?


----------



## xTc (25. Juni 2008)

Ich nutze alles quer durch die Bank 


- Auf meinem Notebook ein C2D mit 2,4GHz und 2GB Ram -> Vista x86
- Auf meinem Rechner C2Q mit 4GB Ram -> Vista x64 (arbeiten und Spielen) und XP Pro x86 zum benchen


----------



## Potman (25. Juni 2008)

x64 Home Premium is bei mir am laufen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe beides in Verwendung:
Vista Ultimate x64 und Vista Home Premium x86 sowie XP Pro


----------



## AMDSempron (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nen Athlon XP, also schwierig zu erraten


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Juni 2008)

thx to my ICP COntroller (developed in germany) it's just a 32bit Vista...


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

Beides.

Meine Desktop Mühle hat x64 (siehe Sig).
Leider rechnet in meinem Notebook noch ein Pentium M der keine 64 bit Erweiterung hat -> Vista x86.


In der VirtualBox hab ich auch mehrere 32 Bit Systeme laufen.

-Win 2000, das ursprünglich nur meinen Mustek Scanner und Cannon Drucker bediente (keine Vista x64 Treiber verfügbar), mittlerweile aber auch als Software-Testsystem dient.
-Linux, hauptsächlich als Lernhilfe für die Shell im Studium
-FreeBSD, zum testen eines geplanten Datenservers (wird wohl nie werden^^)
-Beos, der alten Zeiten wegen
-Contiki (genau genommen ein 8 bit OS) zum Verständnis von OS Programmierung -> never ending Story


----------



## Las_Bushus (26. Juni 2008)

water_spirit schrieb:


> Also ist x86 = 32Bit und x64 = 64Bit. Hab gedacht immer andersrum
> 
> Hab ein x86



um genau zu sein, nein

sowohl 32bit als auch 64bit sind x86 architekturen (ich hoffe das ist das richtige wort an dieser stelle) 32bit und 64 bit ist nur die länge der befehlssätze und die 64bit technik ist einfach eine erweiterung der x86 architektur so das die 64bit befehle funktionieren.... x86 gabs auch schon bei 16bit befehlssätzen... das x64 ist an sich nur marketing -.- richtig wäre dann eher x86-32bit und x86-64bit....

aber atm hab ich noch 32bit vista drauf, aber werd wohl mal auf das 64bit wechseln um die 4gb nutzen zu können


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juni 2008)

[x]Sparc. Naja, ich würde gern, aber leider kann man im Massenmarkt nur x86-kompatible Prozessoren bekommen.Ich hätte auch gern ein Laptop mit MIPS oder ähnlichem... Im Moment nutze ich noch ein 64Bit Linux 2.6.24 auf meinem AMD64.

PS: Die Frage ist dämlich gestellt: Jeder x64 ist auch ein x86.


----------



## push@max (29. Juni 2008)

Ich nutze von XP Pro, Vista Home Premium und Vista Business jeweils die x86 Version.


----------



## CrSt3r (29. Juni 2008)

Vista Business x64


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

Gentoo 64 Bit und Vista 64 Bit aufm Desktop
Ubuntu 32 bit aufm Laptop.


----------

